# Paint Creek



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi, I'm going to Paint Creek in the Rochester area the middle of May and was wondering what species should i go for/ what is there to catch? I'd appreciate knowledge on the Creek. Thanks guys!


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Browns and rainbows,DNR plants and some carry overs/wild,
I believe there is new gear reg's in effect.Read the new rules booklet. 
Stay tuned to this forum, plenty of info and discussions to follow


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Lots of creek Chubs... a few trout
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

jaytothekizzay said:


> Lots of creek Chubs... a few trout
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


x2..that was my experience, but it has been years since i fished it.


----------



## kruper77 (Feb 18, 2010)

Mostly browns but an occasional bow now and then. Closer you get to the Clinton, the more steelhead smolts can be found.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Just fish the gear restricted water, you don't even have to think about it, because you know the best water gets the restrictions. Now you're down to where in that five miles you want to fish.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys, any idea what I should be using as bait / lure?


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

depends on what's working :lol:

in all reality though it depends on the section you are fishing and how stupidly they are controling the water up on lake orion and how turbid the water is

streamers
panther martins
tiny raps if enough water

look up a paint creek trail map for access


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

The paint isn't a stream where a novice learns IMO. (Not calling you one or anybody here just saying) Seasoned anglers can do very well there. I'm not going to go into specifics because it's burned me in the past but I will say if you have F5 rapala's and work them like a slash bait on an ultra lite combo you can have a ball. If you have some rapala CD1's you can always get fish. Be sure to play with presentations with both lures though. A countdown method works well, a stop an go and a jerking and pause all are good for the CD1. Have fun, if you'd like to meet up maybe we could do that too.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the offer, but I'm going with my family and the rapalas are topwaters right?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

hockeymania2 said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I'm going with my family and the rapalas are topwaters right?


The F5 is a size 5 floating rapala. The CD1 is a one inch rapala countdown. Both have their places and both are really good lure. I really don't even use spinners anymore and I trout fish 99 percent of the year in the paint or clinton


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

DE82, just curious, how many rapalas do you go thru in a season of fishing them on the Clinton? I mostly roll bait on the river, but I have been thinking of adding gulp plastics in a manner simular to what you are doing with the Rapala. If I could buy Rapalas for $1 a piece (I believe alot of serious walleye fishermen's wives believe that is the real cost) I think I would be using Rapalas. Unfortunately I still believe I can thread a bait thru the trees, so until I hit the lotto I do not think rapalas would be a wise choice. I would be interested in hearing what you have to say on the subject, even if it's just you're way smarter than me. BTW have you tried the river at night using the Rapalas, I have thought about trying that, but have not tried yet.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

fisheater said:


> DE82, just curious, how many rapalas do you go thru in a season of fishing them on the Clinton? I mostly roll bait on the river, but I have been thinking of adding gulp plastics in a manner simular to what you are doing with the Rapala. If I could buy Rapalas for $1 a piece (I believe alot of serious walleye fishermen's wives believe that is the real cost) I think I would be using Rapalas. Unfortunately I still believe I can thread a bait thru the trees, so until I hit the lotto I do not think rapalas would be a wise choice. I would be interested in hearing what you have to say on the subject, even if it's just you're way smarter than me. BTW have you tried the river at night using the Rapalas, I have thought about trying that, but have not tried yet.


To be honest with you Fisheater if I keep from throwing them into tree's I rarely lose one. Still it happens from time to time. I would guess I lose a couple dozen total for a year fishing both the paint and the clinton total and I fish the clinton year round(since it's open year round) and my girlfriend is so close to the paint(or used to be) that I often fish that 3-4 times a week if not more. 

If snags are your worry I say go with the CD1. A single size 12 treble on that bait rarely if ever snags. I have one in my box so chewed up that I've used for years and the trout and panfish just love the thing, not to mention pike and bass. There are also some spots on the paint that you must use artificial only so it helps to have them.

You mentioned gulp and IME the 1inch smelt gulp minnow is awesome for trout and so is the berkley honey worm on a 1/32oz jig head

have used them on the paint at night with good results, a 14incher was probably the biggest but I've only done that a few times


----------



## hardcore11 (Jan 9, 2010)

I fished the paint creek today.......Caught and released a 12 inch rainbow. There is a restriction on part of the Paint Creek, however, I copied the restriction from the DNR website. "GR from Gunn Rd. to Tienken Rd." GR meaning Gear Restriction. Maps can only be found online at www.michigan.gov/dnrfishing. Paint Creek (Oakland County) from Gunn Rd. to Tienken Rd.: Fishing season: last Saturday in April through September 30 for all species of trout; Possession season: last Saturday in April through
September 30 for all species of trout; Tackle: artificial lures only;
Daily possession limit: two (2) trout; Size limits: minimum size
limit: all species of trout &#8211; 14 inches. Mileage: 5.0 miles.........
Hope this is helpful.....Good luck and happy fishing....


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

Did I miss read this or did u not realize that the last Saturday in april is this coming weekend? Cause if not u totally can't fish there untill then...even if u catch and release


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

hardcore11 said:


> I fished the paint creek today.......


 just as a heads up you were on the wrong side of the law, and you were disrupting a spawning season which is the reason why it is closed to fishing till tomorow


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

hardcore11 said:


> I fished the paint creek today.......Caught and released a 12 inch rainbow. There is a restriction on part of the Paint Creek, however, I copied the restriction from the DNR website. "GR from Gunn Rd. to Tienken Rd." GR meaning Gear Restriction. Maps can only be found online at www.michigan.gov/dnrfishing. Paint Creek (Oakland County) from Gunn Rd. to Tienken Rd.: Fishing season: last Saturday in April through September 30 for all species of trout; Possession season: last Saturday in April through
> September 30 for all species of trout; Tackle: artificial lures only;
> Daily possession limit: two (2) trout; Size limits: minimum size
> limit: all species of trout &#8211; 14 inches. Mileage: 5.0 miles.........
> Hope this is helpful.....Good luck and happy fishing....


Well you did so illegally because the entire stream doesn't open up until saturday  Some people just don't get it. 

I thought better of this comment and deleted it but this is exactly why most seasoned paint creek anglers don't post in here anymore. You get law breakers that take advantage of the postings. I know I won't, maybe I'll try again next year


----------



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

I've never been there, is it open to flies? (After saturday I mean) and is there enough room to fly fish?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Paint Creek is open enough to fly fish in most sections provided you are using a shorter rod and know how to roll cast. Due to the streamside cover, performing a false cast is pretty much out of the question in most of the river. I generally run a 7ft 3 wt when fishing the creek and do just fine. If I take my 9ft rod I really have to watch the overhanging brush along the creek.


----------



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks. Planning on going there, parking along the paint creek trail
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Just wondering if you guys are seeing beaver sign thru-out the paint and if so have they dammed it up anywhere?I trapped a small section (north of rochester)of it a few yrs ago and from the sign I saw and the #'s I caught ,they had been there for awhile.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

> Just wondering if you guys are seeing beaver sign thru-out the paint and if so have they dammed it up anywhere?I trapped a small section (north of rochester)of it a few yrs ago and from the sign I saw and the #'s I caught ,they had been there for awhile.


 
on saturday the 30th near Tienken road, i saw some beaver sign (about a half dozen fresh cut trees)... have not noticed any lodges or dams, but i didnt walk up or down stream too far...


----------



## tkelly559 (Jun 6, 2010)

I saw three beavers midway between Teinken and Dutton on saturday.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Snareman, don't know if you're interested, but I've seen alot of beaver sign on the Clinton downstream of Yates and you should see the mink in Auburn Hills and Rochester Hills


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

SNAREMAN said:


> Just wondering if you guys are seeing beaver sign thru-out the paint and if so have they dammed it up anywhere?I trapped a small section (north of rochester)of it a few yrs ago and from the sign I saw and the #'s I caught ,they had been there for awhile.


There's been beaver in there for many years

Both kinds...

One encounter back in the late 70's and I was finally able to confirm my theory about 6 years ago noticing the gnawed trees and piled brush all the way down past Ryan

Oh and grinners too....


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys.And yes i'm allways interested when it comes to trapping beaver,have an ADC license so I can trap outside the season but prefer to do it during season and not waste the animals.If anyone happens to talk with any landowners,keep me in mind .


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

btw no chance of daming the paint now lol its flowing fast and high!


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Yea, it's blown right now. I was checking it out last night right below Lake Orion and I've never seen it that high in my life.


----------



## hardcore11 (Jan 9, 2010)

I always try to keep current on the laws.....Actually I never fished creeks or streams before. Not gonna lie. It just happened that day I was out I was on the phone with a fishing buddy and he had made the comment to me and I packed up and left. I wasnt thinking rules and regulations were so different from the lakes. So at the time I posted the last post and was posting about the DNR stuff I had realized I learned something myself. Although I shouldnt went on with the post and posted it, im not afraid to admit I made the mistake and learned from it. I woulnt intentionally hurt the spawning of any fish, its as important to me as anyone else. Its all a learning experience.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

DE82 said:


> The paint isn't a stream where a novice learns IMO. (Not calling you one or anybody here just saying) Seasoned anglers can do very well there. I'm not going to go into specifics because it's burned me in the past but I will say if you have F5 rapala's and work them like a slash bait on an ultra lite combo you can have a ball. If you have some rapala CD1's you can always get fish. Be sure to play with presentations with both lures though. A countdown method works well, a stop an go and a jerking and pause all are good for the CD1. Have fun, if you'd like to meet up maybe we could do that too.


 
Ive never fished the Paint, or anything on the lower east side of the state, but i understand the logic and reasoning behind the Rapalas. Any warmer water stream, or marginal stream is going to hold a lot of chubs. To avoid catching chubs every cast you should try and mimic smaller baitfish, which are targeted less by chubs and more by larger trout. Try an Acme Kastmaster, as well. I have been pushing this lure for sometime now. I like that it goes deep and has a lot of action with a slower retreive speed. Another thing i do is remove the treb hooks from the end and put on a single. This will help limit the snags you will get, yet the fish still get hooked.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

SNAREMAN said:


> Thanks for the info guys.And yes i'm allways interested when it comes to trapping beaver,have an ADC license so I can trap outside the season but prefer to do it during season and not waste the animals.If anyone happens to talk with any landowners,keep me in mind .


I may be in touch, my hunting land backs up to a section that has sign, may be some good bev's for you, when does the season start for you?


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Greenbush future said:


> I may be in touch, my hunting land backs up to a section that has sign, may be some good bev's for you, when does the season start for you?


Sent you a P.M.


----------

